# Sad news in the working Golden world



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

:no: AFTCH Goldbriar's Wailin Willie*** passed away due to lymphosarcoma. A great one is gone. Apparently Richard found the lump just after Willie got the win that gave him his championship.

Condolences to the Dressers on the loss of their boy.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is very sad... we have lost a lot great Goldens this year...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very sad-my condolences to Willie's owners. So hard to lose them so young.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How very sad, another lost to this evil disease.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very saddening to hear this news. The c-word strikes again


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP Willie. Run free with the other great ones that await you on the other side.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Question... I just looked up his pedigree on k9data. Just curious what the "*****" means that I see in his and a couple of other names in his pedigree?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

RIP Willie, you were a good boy.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Willie.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Question... I just looked up his pedigree on k9data. Just curious what the "*****" means that I see in his and a couple of other names in his pedigree?


It means the dog was QAA, or Qualified All-Age. This status is earned by getting a 1st or 2nd in a Qualifying Stake at a field trial, or a placement or JAM in an Open or Amateur Stake. It is a designation rather than a title. It is important because in the US the Opens can be so large as to be unwieldy, so clubs sometimes run a "Limited" as a way of restricting the size of the stakeand the dog must be QAA to be eligible to enter.

Willie had to his credit third in the Amateur at the GRCA National Specialty in 2008, as well as a couple of Open JAMS, in addition to his Canadian title.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is so sad. I wish we could irradicate cancer both in humans and dogs.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

So sad.
My thoughts are with Willie's family at this hard time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Willie - you were here for too short a time. 

Deepest sympathy from CT for your owners during this sad time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My condolences to the Dressers. I am sorry for their loss.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Unfortunate News. Condolences.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sorrowful for the family. It's so unfair to lose them like that.


----------

